# Unschöner Rand (Treppeneffekt)



## dadiscobeat (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

hab da ein kleines Problem mit dem Rand einer Rundung (siehe Anhang).
Ich möchte das ganze als transparentes gif abspeichern, aber wie man sieht hab ich einen unschönen Treppeneffekt. Kann ich den irgendwie wegbekommen ?

MFG

daDiscoBeat


----------



## Consti (19. Oktober 2004)

Also das ist in dem Format *.gif fast unmöglich, weil Gif kann Farben nur in 2 Stufen einteilen: Transparent und nicht Transparent. Es gibt also nicht etwa 50% Transparent. Deswegen musst die Entweder das Bild als *.png abspeichern (welches im Internet aber mit dem IE Probleme macht) oder du musst einen kleinen Rad an dem Übergang in der Farbe machen, die die Transparent Fläche nachher haben soll.
Sonst gibt es keine Möglichkeit!


----------



## Terrabug (19. Oktober 2004)

oder einfach beim speicher in Photoshop unter "für Web speichern" die spätere BG Farbe als Basis einstellen !


----------



## dadiscobeat (19. Oktober 2004)

Beim Export ins gif Format habe ich natürlich die Hintergrundfarbe angegeben welche die Seite hat auf die das Bild soll. Leider bringt mir das nicht viel. 
Da muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen, da es so fürchterlich aussieht.
Schade, dass png nicht unterstützt wird. Hatte schon öfter ein ähnliches Problem und png wäre hier die perfekte Lösung gewesen, aber es hilft wohl nichts.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

MFG

daDiscoBeat


----------



## Consti (19. Oktober 2004)

Poste doch mal die *.psd Datei. Dann kann ich mir das mal angucken!


----------

